# Realtek RTL8100?



## Deleted member 2077 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have an HP Pavilion 511w.  The manual and HP site just list it as "Ethernet 10/100".

Best I can tell, I think it's this:
Ethernet 10/100 LAN supplier: Realtek RTL8100

I'm using FreeBSD 9.0 i386 bootonly CD-ROM.  During install it can't detect the ethernet interface.  It's enabled in BIOS and has a LED light.

Any ideas?  Maybe it's not supported or I have to load a module manually during the install?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2012)

rl(4) is in GENERIC for FreeBSD 9.  Could be that the specific device and vendor IDs for that card are not known to the driver.  That would be easy to fix.  Some would say that chipset is hardly worth the effort and urge the addition of a different Ethernet card.

When the installer starts, select Shell and show the output of
`# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Apr 7, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> rl(4) is in GENERIC for FreeBSD 9.  Could be that the specific device and vendor IDs for that card are not known to the driver.  That would be easy to fix.  Some would say that chipset is hardly worth the effort and urge the addition of a different Ethernet card.
> 
> When the installer starts, select Shell and show the output of
> `# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`



Thanks. I rebuilt a kernel with RL drivers and it is working now, in a sense.  It detects it and can get on the network.  The problem, is it keeps blipping like this:


```
rl0: link state changed to DOWN
rl0: link state changed to UP
rl0: link state changed to DOWN
rl0: link state changed to UP
rl0: link state changed to DOWN
rl0: link state changed to UP
rl0: link state changed to DOWN
rl0: link state changed to UP
```

It keeps doing that over and over.  I can't find any other messages on why it's doing it.  Any hints on how to trouble shoot it?



`pciconf -lcv`

```
rl0@pci0:1:6:0: class=0x020000 card=0x7148109f chip=0x813910ec rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 7, 2012)

Could be a bad card, cable, or Ethernet switch.  But it could also be the driver.  The freebsd-net mailing list is the place to ask.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Apr 8, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Could be a bad card, cable, or Ethernet switch.



*N*ah, I tried a different card.  The cable and switch are fine.  I also tried a Linux Live CD and the Realtek ethernet works fine there too.  It's something with the FreeBSD driver :/


----------



## yongari@ (Apr 12, 2012)

As Warren said, post your issue to freebsd-net@ mailing list or open a new PR with detailed information.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Apr 12, 2012)

yongari@ said:
			
		

> As Warren said, post your issue to freebsd-net@ mailing list or open a new PR with detailed information.



Hrm, I sent an email to freebsd-net, but guess it doesn't accept mail from people not subscribed. I put in a new PR via web form:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=166894


> Thank You
> 
> Thank you for the problem report. You should receive confirmation of your report by electronic mail within a day.


----------

